# BS Session Samstag 26.05



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. Mai 2007)

Also Samstag fahren wir wie immer nen bissel Fahrrad in BS...

Team Chemnitz kommt vorbei... hat noch wer Lust?... YOU ARE WELCOME!!

Marco


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Mai 2007)

Moin  ich könnte kommen ich hab am samstag vorbei aber ich weiss nich wo ihr immer fahrt ich  hör immer nur anner uni das hat in bs ja viele standorte   wenn ihr mir ne genau location geben würdet wär das klasse ( ich komme alleine ) der 5 monate alte monty rahmen von meim bruder ist am unterrohr einfach weg gebrochen (sidehop auf ne bank aufgeklatscht und weg war er) najo egal  


                             bin der anderre trialer aus Velpke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (21. Mai 2007)

ist zwar sehr spontan, aber ich schaue mal, da Graz ausfällt und bissl Geld übrig ist wäre das interessant...Glotzi wie siehts aus bringst du 3-4 Leute unter?


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Mai 2007)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> ist zwar sehr spontan, aber ich schaue mal, da Graz ausfällt und bissl Geld übrig ist wäre das interessant...Glotzi wie siehts aus bringst du 3-4 Leute unter?



was? graz fällt aus?

das war der geilste Wettkampf find ich...

war zwar noch nie dort aber schon allein von den Videos her


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Mai 2007)

Von uns kommen wie schon gesagt 2 Chemnitzer und wir sacken noch jemand aus Cottbus und einen aus Leipzig ein.  Das wird ne Mischung


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. Mai 2007)

aber essen und rumklappsen im auto fällt aus, nich das mir noch was dreckig wird!!


----------



## bertieeee (21. Mai 2007)

und ich hab extra kuchen gebacken, na toll wieder alles für die katz


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (21. Mai 2007)

joalso bs wär ma ne aktion

GLOTZ???? noch platz in der bude ?

werd mich noch mit tom und metzelder kurzschliesen

also vllt ja schon bis freitag


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Mai 2007)

irgendwo könnte ihr schon pennen... Daniel wohnt ja noch direkt in der City... wir treffen uns in Braunschweig.. Am Löwenwall.. da ist eine Schule.. die Gauss SChule... leicht zu finden.. gute Parkmöglichkeiten... und 5 minuten vom Bahnhof weg...

wenn sich wer verlaufen hat.. ruft mich an .. 0177 8456959


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Mai 2007)

achja...Abend in den Club.... ich geb ein aus 

http://www.tango2000.de/drinks.html
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## raxx1 (22. Mai 2007)

mein bruder denkt er ist ein Hydroxx.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Mai 2007)

bist du behindert du spasti ?


----------



## raxx1 (22. Mai 2007)

geh ersmal kacken junge.^^


obwohl kann ein hydroxx ja nicht.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Mai 2007)

bist du bescheuert ich denke nicht dass ich ein Fahrrad bin du idiot


----------



## raxx1 (22. Mai 2007)

jaja.......hydroxx....
hauptsache ich glaube ich bin ein fahrrad^^

warum? ich hab gesehen wie er in seinem zimmer getrialt ist,ohne fahrrad^^


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Mai 2007)

wenn ihr kiddies in BS auftaucht gibts erstmal nen ArschVoll!!!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Mai 2007)

Die kleinen Kinder wollten nen witzigen Dialog führen. Is bloß komisch das keiner drüber lachen kann ihr kleinen Pfeifen. Geht mal zu eurer Mutti und lasst euch den Finger ausm Arsch ziehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raxx1 (22. Mai 2007)

war ein durchaus ernster dialog,ich komme eh nicht,weil mein rahmen grad ein bisschen durch den wind ist


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. Mai 2007)

mein bruder labert nur ******** ...


----------



## raxx1 (22. Mai 2007)

stimmt er ist ein monty TI..........


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Mai 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> mein bruder labert nur ******** ...



Jo das is schön für ihn. Gebt euch gegenseitig eure Analpackungen und haltet die Fresse.


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Mai 2007)

Also bis jetzt sieht es gut aus meine Freunde...

@ Marco was ist eigentlich mit Heller? und die Frammersbacher?


----------



## raxx1 (22. Mai 2007)

alta ich komm gleich mitm basi alta.


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Mai 2007)

Hi Tommy,

Frammersbach wird leider nicht am Start sein, ich wäre gerne mit euch getrialt. 

MFG


----------



## tommytrialer (24. Mai 2007)

Sagt nochmal jemand was zu dem Treffpunkt?

Samstag Mittag um 12...wo???


----------



## curry4king (24. Mai 2007)

hmm ist die Gausschule besser als die Ricarda?? Fahrtechnisch??
Die Ricarda war ja schon der Hammer

mfg


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. Mai 2007)

jo mal schaun ob s navi die findet...bzw wo kann ma da am besten parken?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. Mai 2007)

Gauss Schule sind halt Steine... und nen paar kleine Mauern... ist in dem Hydroxx Video zu sehen... aber da in der nähe sind halt viele Sachen--- ausserdem ist es zentral... ein guter Ort um sich zu treffen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. Mai 2007)

parkmöglichkeit?????


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Mai 2007)

ich würde auch gerne kommen. BS revival session, so wie vor n par jahren, mit anschließendem Besuch im Tango und danach im Joker......man wäre das geil. naja aber wie vielleicht manche wissen, bin ich auf grund eines Bänderrisses in der schulter erstmal wieder außer gefecht. Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel spaß und trinkt einen für mich mit.

adios.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (28. Mai 2007)

soooo

wieder dahom

alter war einfach nur mega des wochenende....

einfach nuuuur geil!!!!!

muss auf jeden fall wiederholt werden.

au man

jetzt erst ma alle fünfe von sich strecken un ausruhn


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (29. Mai 2007)

war echt mal richtig geil auf so einem Level in BS zufahren... das WEtter hat auch mitgespielt...und ich glaub ich übertreibe nicht wenn ich sage das wir ca 300 RumCola weg geschlürft haben... und die paar Bierchen sind ja eigentlich kaum der rede wert...


----------



## tommytrialer (29. Mai 2007)

Ich muss wirklich sagen die Session war Mega und die Deutsche Trialszene braucht sich auch im Bereich City vor niemanden zu verstecken....das Video wird hammer...

ansonsten Top Wochenende mit den Jungs und bei Bombenwetter und nur einem kleinen 20 Minuten Schauer..

was belibt noch zu sagen...einmal Tango immer Tango hey hey....dooooooooooo it wuuuuuaaaaa


----------

